# Microwaves



## dougiezerts (Oct 16, 2006)

How do all of you feel about microwave ovens?
Personally, I feel that they're great for warming up something quickly. But I would never use them if I were cooking something from scratch.


----------



## jonk (Dec 21, 2005)

There are very few things I actually "cook" in the microwave, as opposed to prepping ingredients (butter, chocolate, bacon, etc.) or warming/reheating stuff. This despite owning two microwave cookbooks that promise wonders.

We often do make baked potatoes using a recipe that starts them in the "nuker" and finishes them in the oven (suggested by the Cook's Illustrated gang). It's relatively fast and pretty good. 

Veggies of uniform size are candidates for the microwave, but after proving to myself that this can work quite well, I've fallen back to the stovetop. 

I've done a few small roasts in the microwave, using the temperature probe, but the oven's clearly better. 

And I have a dozen or so recipes for appetizers of various sorts that work well in the microwave. 

I think that's it.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I have a microwave which also works as a regular convection oven and has upper and lower grill. I use this when i'm late and want to cook dinner fast - i can put potatoes to roast, chicken pieces, sausages (pierced or cut) and other stuff like that, put the oven to max and add microwave to make sure they cook inside. The oven at max makes them brown (microwaves won;t do that on their own, and the chicken or potatoes would have a poached or steamed flavor, that is to say, no flavor in my opinion) but if you used jsut the oven you'd burn them outside before they cooked or at least they would take forever. 
I also use it, always with the oven on too, to cook things like potato casseroles, where you put potatoes sliced with a liquid, and other vegetables cooked in some liquid. Also for long-cooking things like stuffed peppers. stuffed eggplants, micro and oven in combination work well. I suppose if you only have plain microwave, you could half cook it in there, while your regular oven is heating up very hot, and the transfer to finish.


----------



## holysmoke (Oct 26, 2006)

I find that using the microwave as an additional option to the "normal " stove funktion is very positive with roasts. they are done faster with very good results as they are very juicy and tender.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I have a Sharp convection microwave. You can use it as a microwave, convection or mix of both. I can roast a whole chicken (about 4 pounds) in 45 minutes and it's as good as oven-roast without the smoke and mess. I haven't been as happy with beef and pork, but I confess I haven't explored its functions as widely as I could. 

I cook veggies in it every day. They come out steamed but can be sauced and seasoned as we like. For instance, I cut zucchini into 1" cubes, add a very small amount of water, and cook on the "soft, fresh vegetables" setting (about 8 minutes, I think). I remove them, stir, and give them another 2 minutes on full power. Finally, I drain the squash, butter lightly, sprinkle wtih some grated Parm and serve. Of course I also cook frozen veggies in it as well. 

A beef roast? Hah! The supermarket beef is too lean and they rarely have a cut I'd even consider roasting in the oven. But I wonder about making pot roast in it?? Hm.... this discussion has me inspired! :bounce:


----------



## kaylinda (Jul 30, 2004)

I use ours for all the fillings for our pies and all of our candies. This summer when the heat was scorching I taught myself to make cakes in it. Some quick breads work ok too....some don't. I bake blueberry muffins in it a lot....by using 4 ounce portion cups...takes two minutes for 8 cups...and no heating up the kitchen. I've cooked hamburger in it for casseroles and salisbury steaks where the gravy covered the product. I love it for heating the mixture for cream puffs. Bread pudding comes out great in it. We portion our meatloaf mixture after preparing. It is cooked in the microwave to make the final product. Always juicy! Same with stuffed peppers and cabbage rolls. I bake our potatoes in it for potato salad. I make a lot of our sauces that have to come to a boil in it..like "a cherry ham sauce" and "sweet n sour". Other than that...for rewarming any cooked and frozen menu items like lasagne...or spaghetti sauce....things that are portioned and ready to reheat. We have 9 of them in our kitchen...so you can see we use them a lot!


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

I hardly ever use the microwave and, in fact, would prefer it not take up space in my kitchen, but it's bolted in. For the occasional emergency warm-up, I'll use it.


----------



## mjohnstone (Oct 22, 2006)

My mother inlaw cooks her turkey in the microwave till its about half cooked and then finishes is off in the oven and I must say it is one of the most tenderest, juicy turkey I have ever had!

Melissa


----------



## jacaranda (Sep 28, 2006)

I went into a little fast-food place in central Johannesburg in South Africa a couple of years ago. The owner had a microwave behind the counter for heating up pies and stew.

In order to speed up service he had removed the door and gimmicked the catch so that the microwave oven still worked without the door in place; they left the unit running continuously, and he and his assistant just reached into the *live *microwave oven to put food in and remove it when it was hot.

I wonder how many fingers he still has...?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Never cooked anything in mine. But this summer we had a guest bring corn right from the field. I was about to scramble for h2o, or grill space, but she just spread some (taco butter), her name, on waxed paper sheets, then wrapped them in damp paper towels and nucked em. I gotta tell you, they were pretty outstanding. Never had them like that, different taste then boil, grilled or just roasted whichis what I usually.
pan


----------



## felixe the dog (Jul 16, 2006)

Great for melting compound, sugar, fondant and re-warming my coffee!!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Pan, I abandoned heating a pot of water to cook two cobs of corn for my husband and me. I wrap the shucked corn (still with water clinging to them) separately in Saran wrap and put them on a plate. I can't tell you how long I cook them (I follow the manufacturer's instructions) and they're great! No flavor boiling out into the water, no steambath in my kitchen.


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

Only in South Africa. Yikes.


----------



## laura_holmes (Nov 2, 2006)

I have personally never used a mircowave oven for anything other than heating up already cooked food, or for defrosting things.


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

I'd wonder how many birth defective children he has? eek!

I use my micro for reheating, thawing, melting, and to heat up a cup of water for tea- but I confess, I have never really even tried "cooking" in it. In fact, my husband is building me a wall shelf so I can recover the counter space my microwave takes up and still keep the micro. :lips:


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

There's an exhaustive cookbook called _Microwave Gourmet_ by the prolific cookbook author Barbara Kafka. It might expand your range of utilization. We've got it but don't use it much- I mostly heat coffee, melt butter, and do bacon between layers of paper towels. It's good for Welch Rarebit, too. Or is that Rabbit?

MIke


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Is the bacon the type that is already browned or something? or you cooking the bacon? How is it done?


----------



## yeschef (Nov 4, 2006)

I haven't used my microwave in nine years.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I've got that Barbara Kafka book, and refer far more to the information at the back -- basic nuking instructions, food by food -- rather than the recipes in front. The few times I actually tried to make a whole dish (other than plain veggies), it didn't work out. Or in the case of the plum jam, it was great right away but didn't keep (went moldy in the fridge).

That's where I learned about using it for corn on the cob. I just give the corn a rinse on the outside, don't even bother removing the silk. 
1 ear, 2 minutes
2 ears, 5 minutes
4 ears, 9 minutes
6 ears, 14 minutes (although my oven isn't big enough for this many)
Otherwise, I just use it for partially thawing breadstuffs before toasting them, heating leftovers, heating milk for cafe con leche, and occasionally cooking veggies (but I still use my steamer basket much more).


----------



## culprit (Nov 8, 2006)

My microwave isn't large enough to pre-cook a turkey. How big is that thing? But I do use it for re-heating foods, pre-cooking potatoes prior to placing them in the oven for baking, cooking corn on the cob (to die for) and similar processes. I've also used it when I've misjudged the timing of some other items on a dinner menu (yep, it happens) to make certain things are fully cooked and on the table at the proper time. But I don't rely on it and, frankly, unless I'm interested in obtaining waterless cooking results I prefer not to use it.


----------



## blisstone (Nov 6, 2006)

I use the microwave when I want to bring certain things to room tempature for baking. My kitchen runs cold in the winter, and I am also impatient to get things started. So I'll reduce the power of the micro and get milk, butter, eggs (not in the shell), and such items to room tempature. saves me about 20-30 minutes sometimes.

Other than that its good for heating up peas or corn, and water and defrosting, but I would never ever use it for meat. I can taste that it dramaticaly alters the flavor.

Bliss.


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

I agree with Mike about the bacon. Pan, you just lay regular (not precooked) bacon strips between layers of paper towels on a plate, and nuke for 5-8 mins depending on your microwave and amount of bacon. The bacon is much less greasy, and you can make it as crispy as you like, which is how I prefer it for sandwiches and crumbling into things.


----------



## paladinmark (Jan 10, 2007)

I use them all the time


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

melting and tempering chocolate
thawing everything
cleaning jewelry
disinfecting sponges
heating a cleaning cloth to wipe down counters and tables

as a kitchen tool, i love it. :talk:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

This one I haven't heard! How do you do it?

I've heard of nuking sponges but don't have a method for it. How long, and at what power? (I assume you're talking about the usual kitchen sponges. I use the ones with Scotchbrite on one side. I assume that will be okay in the microwave.)


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

But then what do you do when you need bacon grease to cook something?


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

I looked at the index in the Kafka book...it includes recipes for things like choc cake and quiche. Can these actually work, or is it wishful thinking? What about pizza? Bread pudding? Salmon? Can you do these things with a combination microwave/convection oven?

As I posted elsewhere, I'm recovering from back surgery and can't bend to use my oven. After 3 months of this, I'm beginning to dream about roasting chicken and making pies every night. Maybe a countertop microwave/convection oven would work as a substitute???


----------



## rita (Jan 29, 2000)

I use my all the time; rice pilaff, sauces, cooking fruits and vegetables,fish,chicken breast to add to another recipe,peanut brittle, etc etc.I would be lost without it.When they first came out ...I'M old OK!
My husband gave me a book by Jehanne Benoit(Fr Canadian);this is where I learned to use my microwave for so much more that melting butter.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

I was given a Sharp Half Pint about 5 years ago-you know, the microwave that kind of looks like and I-Mac computer. I love this thing! It's cute, doesn't take up much counter space, works great (until about a month ago when the turn table mechanism started groaning.) I use it to soften butter/cream cheese, melt butter, make popcorn, warm liquid for yeast breads and reheat leftovers.

I've looked all over, even Ebay, to find a replacement. I even contacted the Sharp company to locate one only to find that they discontinued making them 2 years ago.  

If anyone has a half-pint in good working order, please contact me. I want another one!!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

YES. I own a model that's about 4 years old and I love it. I can roast a chicken in about 45 minutes- it comes out succulent and with browned, crispy skin. I haven't experimented much with red meat; the thick pork chops I tried didn't come out right, but I didn't read the directions either. 

Here's a link to Sharp's convection/microwave oven:http://www.sharpusa.com/products/Typ...1056,5,00.html

It came with an enameled cook tray and two cooking racks (I use the lower one for chicken). I bought a second cook tray so I could zap veggies while the chicken rests and won't have to clean the tray first.


----------



## saraskitchen (Dec 28, 2006)

Some of the things I use my microwave for:

- cooking frozen vegetables
- melting butter
- heating small amounts of water
- defrosting

and the #1 use....

I use it to proof bread. I heat up a mug that has about 1/2 cup of water in it, and leave the warm mug of water in the microwave with the bread dough. It creates a warmer than room temperature environment for the bread.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

M. Brown
How do you use your microwave to clean jewelry?

I've got a couple bracelets that are really grimey, but a toothbrush & paste seems to only make the problem worse.


----------



## rita (Jan 29, 2000)

I can't get over this;it makes a lot of sense.I'm always loooking for a spot to proof my bread.
Do you sit the pan on the mug in the microwave? or?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Why not, Rita? I use my microwave to keep food warm; it's more or less airtight when it's not running.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

IN A WELL VENTILATED ROOM, I put a souffle cup with a few tablespoons of windex and my rings (diamond and cubic zorconia, gold) and nuke for about 45 sec to 1 min. get the cleaner bubbling, than brush with an old tooth brush to get the gunk out, rinse and polish.


if you are squeemish about putting metal in the microwave, do not dispare, you can get the windex boiling and drop the ring in the cup once out of the oven.


:bounce:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Brilliant, and I don't just mean the sparkling jewelry!









Thanks Michele.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Thanks M. I'll give it a try.:smiles:


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks, Mezzaluna. I am definitely going to look for one.


----------



## thecooktoo (Jan 2, 2007)

I may be wrong, but I believe the only thing the open door would impact is anybody walking by with a cardiac pace maker or other implanted electrical device. Plays **** with the radio and cell phones, though.

Microwaves are great for heating my coffee and exactly 8 seconds to a super market Krispy Kreme donut make it just like it came from the hot line at the local store.

BTW, speaking of Krispy Kreme...anybody see that restaurant article about the place in south Georgia that is now serving their hamburgers on KK donuts instead of buns! That'll fix your cholesterol...and anything else you got wrong with you!

Jim


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

I'm in the same boat. We reheat food and coffee, do some bacon (between paper towels) and steam a few vegetables.

We bought Barbara Kafka's _Microwave Gourmet_ book - mainly because she's a college classmate of my wife - but haven't used it much at all. We may all be missing something.

Mike


----------



## jackbutler (Jan 11, 2007)

There is no microwave in my work kitchen. At home, I use the mike to warm leftovers and thaw stuff. Oh, and its the platform on which my spice rack sits.


----------



## panonthefire (Jan 15, 2007)

I dont mind using a microwave oven, it can be a usefull tool in the kitchen.
I also know for a fact that if you have ignorant or lazy cooks, they ill put everything in the micro wave. 

My conclusion... micro wave is a plus for any kitchen but you must watch the your cooks and how and when they use it.


----------



## firiki03 (Oct 20, 2006)

Besides using the microwave for defrosting, boiling water and warming up food at home, I also use it as a storage space for my cakes, leftover food etc. I can't think of the day when I am without one!!


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

You can take my microwave, but DON'T even think about taking my dishwasher :roll:

The microwave is great for quickly warming or melting, but anything you can do in it you can do on the stove top or oven even it takes a few more minutes.


----------

